# Big Buck Contest



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If any of you are interested. There is a big buck contest going on at Tesoro in Mayville, ND November 7th through the 23rd. It is $250 cash prize for the Biggest Buck and the Biggest Doe. It is strickly by weight heart, lungs, and liver maybe left in the deer. There will also be prizes for the smallest Buck and Doe also.

You can register your deer during store hours during the season. There will also be after the season party at Hero's & Legends Bar for all hunters to get together! It cost zero dollars to enter this contest. Just an oppertunity to let people win some cash and have some bragging rights!


----------

